# Black Pups Face Doggie Discrimination (article)



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I just read this article about black dogs facing discrimination. It isn't the first time I've heard about this. Shhh, don't tell Scout! 

Black pups face doggie discrimination
Shelter workers say black dogs are the last to be adopted because of their dark coats. Among those in animal rescue circles, the phenomenon has earned its own name: "black dog syndrome."
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23472518/from/ET/


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That's really weird. I love my black faced pooper!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I've heard of this and it doesn't surprise me. At first glance, Norah looks like a black blur and she is impossible to photograph but when you look closely, she has amazing features and I wouldn't trade her beautiful black coat for anything. Plus, the no tear-staining makes her grooming much much easier then Nick's. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jacklyn Weeks said:


> I've heard of this and it doesn't surprise me. At first glance, Norah looks like a black blur and she is* impossible to photograph* but when you look closely, she has amazing features and I wouldn't trade her beautiful black coat for anything. Plus, *the no tear-staining makes her grooming much much easier* then Nick's. :biggrin1:


No tearstain--yes :whoo:
Impossible to photograph--No way the light colored dogs are hard,they seem washed out sometimes


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver's brother Tucker is black and I get some great photos of him and his shiny black coat


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

When I volenteered at the shelter taking pics for petfinder, there were a ton of black puppies. Every time I'd go in, there were fewer and fewer. I kept thinking they were being adopted out really fast. 
Finally, someone told me when it got overcrowded, the black pups were the first to get put down
I also talked once with a breeder of a cockapoos who said the black pups were a lot cheaper, because they were harder to sell.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I have two black dogs and then theres Lilly my snowflake. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want a black face next time around- it doesnt look as dirty but I have been to a shelter that had a black dog special and marketed the black dogs cause they didn't adopt well. Too sad!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't want a black Hav, but I did have a black poodle way back when. Shelby's face is black. I think we need to start a campaign showing our little black beauties to change people's minds.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

That is soooo strange! I never would have guessed! Aren't black labs incredibly popular??? But, I guess with SHEDDING dogs, black hair would be a PIA.
I'm with Amanda -- I've even warned my breeder that I'd LOVE a little black Hav girl for number 3 (LOL -- we won't be ready for SEVERAL years, I promise!!).


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Finally, someone told me when it got overcrowded, the black pups were the first to get put down


Oh, Tritia, that is so so sad. 

I've also heard big black dogs referred to as BBD's. The contractor who did our remodel 10 years ago just got a new dog from the shelter - a black lab. He is beautiful and enjoys riding around in his truck with him, going from job to job 

I didn't want an all black Hav the first time around, but after all the staining issues, I was much more open the second time around. Scout has lots of white markings which makes his black seem more exciting to me, hee hee.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never heard of this, but I'm not really surprised. We visited my son's friend a few weeks ago and they have a Lhasapoo puppy. Sweet as could be, but you couldn't see her face. There wasn't that wonderful warmth to her eyes because you couldn't see them. Gryff's eyes really pop out and they make him look very human. I'm not saying the black dogs aren't adorable, because they are, I'm just saying that I could understand that they may not adopt as easily as a lighter color dog.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I read this article awhile back and it broke my heart. I never knew that black dogs were the last to be adopted. There was a black lab pup in McKenna's obedience class and she was the sweetest thing. Active and puppy-crazy but sweet.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, I don't know how you could resist these faces. I think their expressions are just to adorable. These are the two black "or what ever color they will turn out" puppies that I am hanging on to from Missy's litter to show. I know that black dogs are harder to show and to finished with the judges and with the HSD thing going on I think that makes it even harder for our black Havanese to get points. I never realized that people don't usually adopt black dogs as easily as they do the lighter colors. Sorry I couldn't resist showing cute puppies to brighten up this post.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

I love my black pup!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

They are so cute, Elaine! And furrier than the last time I saw them in Santa Clara. 

I love my black puffball Scout. After reading the article, I guess I won't tell him he's black in case it makes him feel sad, LOL.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Elaine, Romeo and Juliet are looking so darn cute. I think that so many people have gone away from the black, it will be refreshing to see the dark ones again. It would be so interesting to try and figure out if it's really easier to get points in outside rings on the black ones.

I'm partial to black - my first dog as a child was a black poodle with a white star on her chest and my first Havanese was black with the white accents like Fancy, MeMe's mom.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I _love_ black dogs and cats. I've owned 5!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I've heard the same as well. Very sad. I think the color black is associated with some thinking it is a mean dog. I don't care the color, you see those faces and eyes and it grabs your heart, no matter the breed or color.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That really is sad.. I love my black babies! Actually, I never looked for a specific color when I got my pups...it was always which particular dog appealed to me with no regard for color. That makes me so sad.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It was heartbreaking to read this. I would not trade Benji for anything! I will take a black dog in a heartbeat! 

Elaine, those pups are just adorable. How can indeed resist theses cuties?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is so sad. But I have to say I WAS one of those people. When I was looking for Jasper-- I said I didn't care about color except I didn't want a mostly white or a mostly black dog !!!! LOL-- look at my yin and yang. I admit, that it is hard to see Cash at night. And look at that sweet black dog face!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

We do not discriminate based on color at our house. So if anyone has any black doggies that need a home you are more than welcome to send them here! :biggrin1:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Such beautiful puppies and doggies!!!
Missy, can't tell you how much I've admired your ying and yang -- you are blessed with beauties!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you Donna. They are beautifully handsome aren't they? of course I am not at all biased.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I read an article on this in People magazine a while back. It horrible to think that it is true. Look at Cash's face, my goodness, how could you not fall in love the second you see him??? My Logan is not all black, but more black than tan, & I just love his coloring!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is so sad. How can you turn down a puppy of any color? They all love just the same!

Elaine, those two furballs are precious!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It really is amazing how small minded some people can be!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie came from a litter of three - 2 cream females, and a sable male. I at first didn't want a cream dog because of the tear staining. But that is the one that we fell in love with. We requested a black one next time around (like the color would really matter again? Personality comes first). But if I could pick Gracie's color . . . I would prefer black because it would disguise more of the staining and "dirty" look on her little paws after a walk. Though, I LOVE her to death the way she is. I'm not sure we can afford another hav right now anyway - health expenses are creeping up!!! I think they are all cute and loveable - regardless of color. I can't believe some people!!

Karen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Just had to share the cutest black face!*

I might be a little bias... well not really!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Is that little Tori? How cute is she!!! I love the red bows, it matches her best friend's new dress.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that our Miss Tori???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Tori is just too cute! And I love black faces!!! Kubrick might not be all black, but I love his black mask. 

I don't understand why anyone would care if their dog is black or not. It seems really weird to me.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I have heard this numerous times. Before we moved from CT, I was about to start volunteering at a shelter on the weekends. They told me that the ubiquitous "big black dog" is very difficult to place. When I was on my search for an adult Hav, my preference was for an all black Hav because I didn't want to deal with staining. A few breeders told me that it shouldn't be a problem finding a black Hav because the all black dogs aren't as popular in the show ring because it is more difficult to judge their movement and expression. I love Lito's coloring, it makes him seem more mysterious and tough to me because you can't read his face as easily as with a lighter colored dog. Of course, I said I would never get an all cream Hav either for the staining reason but now that I have one I have to say as long as you trim the eye hairs consistently, there really is no visible staining


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

These pics were taken outside with my cell phone. It's not THAT hard to see their faces or capture them. I *love* Pablo black face, I think it's elegant looking!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Elegant or just completely ADORABLE?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm fine with either one  Girlie would be a third option in this case, LOL. Ahem, sorry, I meant meterosexual!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually, I think you mean metrosexual, LOL.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahahahahaha, of course I do! Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, I am in love with all our black faced dogs... I think it is time to form the "black team" we already have "team cream." Little Tori is just too precious in her bows.... Logan always looks like he loves life. Kubrick looks like a love bug. And Pablo, well Pablo is muy bueno~


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

The second dog I got before mirabel who is the third is almost completely black except for some white on his face chest and paws and frankly I love him! I cant see why anyone would not want a dog just cause its black. It doesnt change their personalitys just cause they're black. Its very sad to hear that black dogs have a harder time cause they can be just as loving as any other dog.:hurt:


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Tritia said:


> When I volenteered at the shelter taking pics for petfinder, there were a ton of black puppies. Every time I'd go in, there were fewer and fewer. I kept thinking they were being adopted out really fast.
> Finally, someone told me when it got overcrowded, the black pups were the first to get put down
> I also talked once with a breeder of a cockapoos who said the black pups were a lot cheaper, because they were harder to sell.


:jaw: That makes me really sad......


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love her mostly black face


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, who wouldn't?! She's so squishably cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Thank you so much for posting Tori's adorable "red bows" pix. Here's a couple I took today after her bath. As you can see, black dogs can be absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, oh my Tori is such a lady! I can't believe how grown-up she looks! She's a definite cutie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Look at Tori's gorgeous waterfall! She is so cute in her pretty in pink waterfall! Leslie- are you up to bathing two more???

Amanda


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

She is sooo cute and so grown up. Too bad they dodn't stay puppy for just a little longer. She looks so fluffy and huggable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Lina. She is so grown up looking. Thank goodness she still plays like a puppy!

anneks~ I wish they stayed puppy longer, too. Her coat is SOOO soft, and I think long for her age. I measured it a few weeks ago and it was over 4" long on her back. Thank goodness she doesn't mat, yet..... I know it's gonna happen sooner or later  Sure hope I can keep up w/it.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> I just read this article about black dogs facing discrimination. It isn't the first time I've heard about this. Shhh, don't tell Scout!
> 
> Black pups face doggie discrimination
> Shelter workers say black dogs are the last to be adopted because of their dark coats. Among those in animal rescue circles, the phenomenon has earned its own name: "black dog syndrome."
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23472518/from/ET/


That's funny, I wanted a darker dog. You can't see the dirt! ound:WE have that issue around here with labs. :suspicious:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Everyone, you have the most beautiful black dogs - I love them all. My first Havanese was a black and white/tan. He's 10 weeks in the first photo and 6 months in the second. And yes, we still miss him terribly. He was to have been a show dog but ended up with only one of those important pieces of equipment between his legs. :frusty: It was sooo hard to send him back to his breeder. His name was Charlie for Charlie Chaplin's Little Tramp.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, Lisa, wish you would have sent him my way! He's so terribly cute...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Maryam - actually he's pretty close to you - he's in Georgia now. At the time, I couldn't afford to buy another show dog - I'd just taken a huge beating on a Keeshond puppy that decided when she was six months old that she hated my 15-year old Pomeranian and started attacking him anytime food was around. She finally got him by the throat and wouldn't let go. It was awful sending back two puppies in two months. Luckily, Elaine sent MeMe home with me before I had to send Charlie back. He was really the best little guy - I'd take him back in a heartbeat. Would have been an awesome agility dog. His breeder thought I was making up cute stories about how high he could jump until he got back to her place. It's really hard to be a Havanese exhibitor rather than just a dog lover. :Cry:

Lisa McLean
SF Bay Area


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Black holds a special place in my heart too~~~


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG Katie, it looks like you cloned my Cashy 5 times in that first picture !!!

go "black hav team"


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I will take that whole litter in the first pic. They look like quintuplets they look so much alike. Hav faces are cute no matter what color!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa~ I can only imagine the heartbreak you must've felt having to send that adorable little Charlie back. I would have cried my eyes out! :Cry:

Katie~ Those babies are precious! I'd take any one, or all. :biggrin1: I love the little tongue


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie - OMG those are adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Lisa~ I can only imagine the heartbreak you must've felt having to send that adorable little Charlie back. I would have cried my eyes out! :Cry:
> 
> I wouldn't have cried my eyes out . . . because there's no way that baby would have gone anywhere. What a cutie. I can't even imagine having and falling in love with one and then having to give it up for any reason. Nope. Not in my world.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am loving all these photos of these beautiful black puppies!!

Lisa, I love Charlie's markings - I'm sorry it didn't work out for you with him.  

Leslie, it is so nice to see recent photos of Tori!! She has changed a lot since the pic in your avatar! Quite a pretty young lady now!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie that is a *GREAT* photo!
PS-Can I be a member of team cream and team black :biggrin1:?
No matter what color Hav's are the best!


----------

